# Golden Eagle Hunting



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I took my boys out yesterday to fish up at Smith and Morehouse Reservoir. On the way up, I spotted a huge beautiful golden eagle on a fence post overlooking a couple of fields. I am not much of a birder, but there's something about hawks, owls, and eagles that just fascinate me!

So like always, I pull up the highway, get my spotter and tripod set-up. And, as I am getting my PhoneCam adapter ready the bird flies off. So I moved a little and found it stalking through the grass before eventually pouncing on what appeared to be a gopher and fly off. Pretty awesome to watch. Forgive the amateur editing, I am working on it!


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

That is really cool. I've never seen a bird of prey stalking along the ground


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That. Is. Awesome!


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

That is really cool. And I agree with you about birds of prey. There is something majestic about them.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

My guess is that the "prey" was already dead. Hunting from a perch is not typical Golden Eagle behavior.


----------

